# Sound delay on hometheater system



## zipzappy

Hi everyone, i have a HTS connected to my TV, the red and white audio cable is connected from the "audio out" of the cable box to the "AUX in" of my home theater system main unit. now the thing is, when i turn on my HTS and put on AUX i hear the sound, but its delayed from the TV, i hear what the TV says and then i hear the same thing through the speakers just like half a second after, its annoying cause its like an echo. 

-You might ask, why not just mute the TV?, but im worried, since the sound is delayed on the speakers its gets to my head looking at the people speak on the TV and then hearing it through the speakers, cause it sort of seems like its not synced.


-is there anyway to fix this?

-Much appreciation in advanced


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom

I am not really sure what you set up is. But I know about delays. Delays are used to make the sound feel as if it is coming from a big room. If you hear an echo it means your amp settings have been set to a hall effect, you should be able to change the settings easily on the amp, though the settings can be complex on some amps. What amp are using? Is it 5.1? Do you have the same problem with dvd?


----------



## viking0311

your cable box may have an audio delay setting in the menu. There is a sync problem that tend to occur with HD systems, sound processes faster than the video, so manufacturers started adding a variable delay you could change to re-sync the audio to the video. the other option is that there is a defect in the box that causes a delay to the analog (Red/White) audio output. That can only be fixed by replacing the box. If you have Red/White/Yellow inputs on your tv, try connecting your cable box to your tv that way, change your tv to that input, if the delay is still there it is in your cable box, if it goes away it is in your surround sound. If it went away, and if your cable box have two sets of Red/White out, try connecting to both the tv and surround sound, if they match up the problem was with the RG-59 screw on coax out on the cable box. If they don't match, call the manufacturer of the surround sound, or the salesman that sold it to you. If neither are willing to help return it and shop else where.


----------



## zipzappy

Thank you for your replies guys, im gonna try the things you said, here the the HTS i bought 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3292019&CatId=3419

-the TV is a panasonic 42 inch plasma screen, if theres anything else you guys need to know about the set up let me know

-Thank you guys so much


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom

I did a search and 2 other people had a delay through their speakers when playing cable.

They both solved their problems by using the optical connection, which is faster. Though your amp also has a coaxial sound input, so you can also use this.

Why did it happen?

You are using cheap leads to send the analogue signal, which have high resistance. Did you get these free, the price of these RCA cables at Amazon is 1 pence. I only buy Pacific RCA cables with cost £20, as they use silver which reduces the friction to the sound. I even use one of these to connect to the subwoofer!

Quality does matter when sending analogue signals, though with digital signals quality does not matter. I even use silver wiring to connect the speakers.


----------



## ebackhus

If there is any upscaling involved in regards to picture then it may just be slow processing to blame.


----------



## zipzappy

thanks guys im ordering an optical cable right now and a coaxial cable just in case.

-also i might as well ask this now instead of making another thread, when i listen to my broadcast channels i notice that not all the speakers are working, only the 2 front ones and the sub woofer,but when i watch a dvd all of them work. i want all of them to work for both dvds and broadcast channels, anyone know how to fix this? i'm going through the manual right now seeing if theres anything.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom

Coaxial is considered better than optical for 5.1 sound. The dvd is already inetergrated with the amp so they are already digtally connected. But the phono setting is stereo, but once you use the optical, or coaxial it will be able to recieve 5.1. Though I am assuming that your broadcast signals are in 5.1.

Your broadcast signals must be in hi-def if they are in 5.1?

With my amp I also connect a 24 bit cd player through the optical connection, to me this sounds better than using the dvd player as a cd player.


----------



## zipzappy

thank you, im not sure if my broadcast signals are in 5.1 ill try to find out, one more thing, whether i set this up via coaxial or optical what am i going to have my main unit on, for example before when i had the red and white cable hooked up to the aux out/in, i would have the main unit on aux to hear sound on my BC channels.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom

Broadcast signals are normally in 2.0, just check audio options etc for your cable to find out. It should be in the manual about the aux. - though aux. normally means something extra, so it may be a tv setting. 

Remember you can still use aux. for connecting an mp3 or ipod too.


----------



## zipzappy

yea i just found out a couple of days ago not all programs on tv are in 5.1 lol, everything is finished i got it all setup i figured out to problem with not being able to switch to the optical cable, you had to press the aux then press the input button, everything is working great now, i thank you all for your help =)


----------

